# My fur-babies



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought I would share some photo's of my fur-kids with everyone. I hope you enjoy.

Monkey as a kitten, I can't believe she will be 7 years old in three months.









Dexter, the little trouble maker as a kitten.


















Monkey and my dearly departed GSD girl Beau (who was 12 here). Whenever the cats went outside (on leash) she would follow them around and watch them so carefully.


















Callie being weird..lol.









Monkey is quite the character.









Dexter and Monkey getting to know one another - and yes, my cats are all crate trained.


















Baby Dexter









Trouble from day one. 









But makes up for it in cuteness.









Caught them bonding over birds.









Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Took this photo of Monkey after the kittens I was fostering left to their new homes - Monkey says, "fostering babies is exhausting!"









Snuggle!









She's a silly thing.


















But then so regal looking too!









The two boys snuggling.









My gorgeous boy.


















Stark and Dexter - they live for one another.


















Stark and Dexter once again, cuddling.









These are a little more recent of Dexter. I need to get some updated photo's of the girls, but they hate the camera so I tend to stick to the camera-hog boys.































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the pictures of Dexter and Stark.... so touching. All your kitties and puppies are beautiful


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I been thinking of getting a dog when I move out of my parents are GSD good with cats most the time?I'm not sure of them too much as the last five GSDs I've met tried to bite me including 2 that we're my dad's.


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Like any dog, training and socializing and choosing a breeder who is responsible and knowledgable enough to choose the right dog/breeding for you is vital.

Stark has insane prey drive, which is wanted/needed for the sport we do but is totally fine with his cat siblings. Outside cats he, if given the chance, will run down. His cat siblings can run in the house, jump at him, sleep on him, bite his nose and pull on his tail and he won't bat an eye lash.

Research, research, research is key. You can PM me more specific questions if you like. I've owned the breed my whole life and have been training in a multitude of sports, one being schH (GSD breed test now turned sport). I also have been studying pedigrees and lines and such for my next puppy who will be here in the next year.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Those cat and dog pictures are amazing to me! Maybe someday when we have more space I can convince my husband to get a dog...

Monkey reminds me so much of Lily...Lily is only 6 months old, but I have a feeling she will look a lot like Monkey when she is older! She has the same silliness/regalness combo already. 

Dexter is gorgeous!!! I really want our next cat to be a Maine **** or a Maine **** mix...


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:love2 Dexter looks a little bit like a fluffy Horst. 
They are all beautiful. :heart


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're all lovely! Dexter, in particular, is absolutely stunning...and I laughed at the picture of Monkey with the ribbon wrapped around her tail. But, you're right, she is also very regal looking.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

*All *of your animals are stunning! I too love GSDs and my boyfriend and I are very much wanting to include one in our lives (won't be for some time, but we've been discussing it for years now). I just adore the pictures of Stark and Dexter...how sweet! :love2 Monkey looks like she grew up big! What a pretty girl!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The group pictures were the best! I love dogs. My mom had a German Shepard/ Golden Retriever mix dog name zip and she was a cutie. She had her in the 70's. She almost look like your doggie. ^^


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Dexter is as much trouble as he is cute and cuddly. Definitely not a cat for everyone..lol. He drives me mad sometimes but makes up for it in his 'love bug ways'.

Stark and Dexter really have a special bond, it's something special to see. I have a few videos of them playing and just hanging out that I will post. You can see just how rough the play with one another and how good Stark is with him.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My sister had a German Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix, too. Her name was Meeshka. You can read about her here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/50-over-rainbow-bridge/129664-goodbye-my-meeshka-girl.html and see a picture of her, too.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

They are all adorable, but I think Dexter is my favorite -I know thats bad..


----------

